
The Death of Paper - morisy
https://medium.com/@stevewaterhouse/the-death-of-paper-7a61c752fed0#.vzy2jt64v
======
Tomte
Yet another "put everything on the blockchain and all is well" article.

Yes, real estate deeds will be digital. They already are, at least partially.
No, the blockchain isn't involved.

"Blockchain or analog" is a false dichotomy.

No, selling a house will not be easier or more efficient when it is "on the
blockchain". At least where I'm living you need a public notary to notarize
sales of real estate.

